# Another New Sailor from Upstate NY!



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,
I had terrible manners and posted questions and comments before introducing myself. I'm Nancy, and I'm a 52 year old teacher, who just decided to get my administration certificate. Yes, I'm old for that, but I have lots of energy. I used to sail with an old boyfriend when I was about 16, but don't remember much. 

Two years ago, my husband and I took a sailing lesson from a sailing club instructor near us. The gentleman put my 6ft8in husband and I on a 14 foot boat, and followed behind. Neither of had a clue. We capsized before we got it out of the little sheltered area, got the boat back upright, sailed a bit into deeper waters of Lake George, went to come about, my husband got a very hard smack to the head with the boom and we capsized again! 

We haven't tried since then, but we both love water, and boats and adventure, so we are giving it another try. I know I love sailing - I just have to get him, with his poor, tall head, on board. We are taking the ASA course 101 next week on Lake Champlain and then looking to buy a boat in the 22 foot range, because they are a bit bigger, but still smallish. 

We want to sail in the smaller lakes here in the Adirondacks to gain skill and confidence, and then see where this all takes us. We both spent summers at the Jersey shore so we are partial to salt water, and that may be in our future. 

I've been reading a lot here, and responding, and you have a great community of very nice people here! I'm looking forward to getting to know you and learning a lot. 
Nancy


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Champlain is a great sail, I hope to get back up there next year, haven't been since...a while now lol. I think the ASA will definitely help get the confidence boosted in you both, especially after the 14 foot trial-by-water.


----------



## CXsailor (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Please keep us updated on the course and the experience you have. Im taking a course next week in Rochester. Will you be getting a "keel board" certificate after completing it? Thank-you in advance! Matt


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet and good luck with the course. There are a lot of boats that will fit with what you are looking for, ask lots of questions, read lots of threads and make sure your husbands learns to duck.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

CatMan22 said:


> Welcome to sailnet and good luck with the course. There are a lot of boats that will fit with what you are looking for, ask lots of questions, read lots of threads and make sure your husbands learns to duck.


Thanks, CatMan! Great advice!
Nancy


----------



## dmoltz (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome , I am a newbe as well and took the 101 two years ago, just bought a boat last week. Should be on Champlain in a few weeks. Good luck with the class.


----------



## Janski (Jul 28, 2014)

Nancyleeny said:


> Hi,
> I had terrible manners and posted questions and comments before introducing myself. I'm Nancy, and I'm a 52 year old teacher, who just decided to get my administration certificate. Yes, I'm old for that, but I have lots of energy. I used to sail with an old boyfriend when I was about 16, but don't remember much.
> 
> Two years ago, my husband and I took a sailing lesson from a sailing club instructor near us. The gentleman put my 6ft8in husband and I on a 14 foot boat, and followed behind. Neither of had a clue. We capsized before we got it out of the little sheltered area, got the boat back upright, sailed a bit into deeper waters of Lake George, went to come about, my husband got a very hard smack to the head with the boom and we capsized again!
> ...


Nancy,
Don't jump ship! I'm from Rochester, NY, always have been on water, with power boats. I always wanted to learn to sail. In between jobs, I bought a 27' O'Day Sailboat. I bought it from someone who had no boating experience whatsoever, couldn't even take me out for a demo. But it felt sea worthy & looked dry, engine turned right over. I immediately signed up for sailing lessons at RYC & hooked up with 2 - woman in their 80's who scheduled a ladies sail every Friday, weather permiting....Three lessons at RYC, 3 sails with the ladies, and I felt I had the feel for what I needed to know to get the boat out of the dock. My nephew & I took it out on a day with a whisper of a breeze, the next time a little more than that. by end of summer I had to sail it from Pultneyville to Sodus Point where its cradle was located. Weather not with us, I demanded my EX Husband get in that boat with me or I was going to do it on my own, and get her up the lake to Sodus Pt. Cold, rainy, we made it in 5 hrs with Full Sail, Engine roaring...We made it, and I have to say I enjoyed the next 2 summers I was able to sail her...I had to sell my O'Day because the job industry was not being kind...I am re-employed now, not where I want to be financially, but wish I could have my boat back. I will eventually, just not again this year. Get in with the right people to get that feel for sailing, I still have a lot to learn, but I can at least get going with more knowledge than what I started with...My instructor at RYC told me to never sell my boat, that I had the feel & intuition for what needed to be done, but money ruled and bills needed to be paid. My family hated it because sailing is slow, I didn't buy it for them, I bought it for me....I now know I want at least a 25', swing keel, small engine on the stern....And trailer. Marina fees for sailboats are extremely high in our region, Hull in & out, dock, storage, etc....At least with a trail-able sailboat I can control my own hull in & out, bring it home for the winter, and just pay for mooring or dockage. And with a swing keel, I would not need deep dockage....Good luck, don't give up, and tell your husband to duck! Janski


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi! 
A lot has happend since this post! We took our 101 course and got better by the sailing bug bad!!! We sailed at least two times a week, and raced and went on sunset cruises with a friend who has a 35 foot fabulous boat (I can't believe I forgot the name, it's one of the best oceangoing boats, I think it's a Pacific Seacrft.) we love it, and want to buy a boat this summer - we are looking at a Tartan and an Ericson. 

Happy sailing!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Nancy,

Well, you've come a long way from considering a Pearon Ensign! More power to you.
Pacific Seacraft is indeed one of the top of the line brand of boats that mere mortals can own. 
What has piqued my interest is where you may have been sailing such a fine boat as a PSC 35'???
I'm glad to hear that the bug has firmly bitten both of you!
;-)


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Caleb,
A woman at the International Sailing School and club in Colchester, VT has one - she plans to circumnavigate someday, and had the opportunity to buy her boat. It's a fabulous boat!! But way out of my price range!! 
Nancy


----------

